# How To Install Android In To Hp (Don't Have Webos)



## william (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello, My HP Touchpad don't have webos, i can't install WebOS. But it can boot recover.

How to install Android or copy update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a2.1-fullofbugs.zip into HP Touchpad.

Please help me.

Thanks.


----------



## green (Sep 2, 2011)

and you cannot install webos why?


----------



## william (Nov 6, 2011)

When i install WebOS, i give a error . It cannot complete.

I try install WebOS, repair but i don't work.

I only can boot RECOVER


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

Are you in clockwork recovery or webOs recovery?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## william (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm in WebOS recovery. The USB Logo appear on my screen.

I cannot go to webos screen and cannot install *HP WebOS Doctor.* That's why, i cannot create folder "cminstall" or copy file to my HP Touchpad.


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

Did you try holding down the power button and the home button at the same time for 15+ seconds?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you have the Terminal program on your Touchpad? If so, launch it and type su and press enter. If the su command is accepted (prompt changes from dollar symbol to #), you have root, and should be able to install clockworkmod recovery, and then install CM7.

If you don't have root, you may be able to root it, depending on the version of Android you're running.

What does it say in Settings/About for	Android version?

I don't know if running the acme installer to install CM7 on a TP with previous stock Android installed is a good idea...I'd avoid that until you have more info. It was made to work on a TP with webOS on it, or a TP with CM7 already installed by the acme installer.


----------



## william (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank MatthewSM and Redflea.

Exactly i cannot install WebOS, my HP TouchPad cannot install WebOS, and WebOS doesn't work.

I mean my HP TouchPad is empty systems (WebOS or Android ), don't have softwares or Terminal program . It don't have webos or android before.

When install Android, i need :

*"Create a directory called "cminstall" (without quotes) in the base directory of the TouchPad..
Copy the update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a2.1-fullofbugs.zip file to the cminstall directory."*

I want to ask : " how to create or copy to HP TouchPad when i don't have a WebOS " .

If i cannot *"Copy the update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a2.1-fullofbugs.zip file to the cminstall directory."*", i cannot install Android.

Thanks.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

william said:


> Thank MatthewSM and Redflea.
> 
> Exactly i cannot install WebOS, my HP TouchPad cannot install WebOS, and WebOS doesn't work.
> 
> ...


You have a Touchpad with nothing on it at all? Where the heck did you get that?

Sorry, I don't have any idea of how to help you...


----------



## R-D (Nov 7, 2011)

william said:


> Thank MatthewSM and Redflea.
> 
> Exactly i cannot install WebOS, my HP TouchPad cannot install WebOS, and WebOS doesn't work.
> 
> ...


You should be able to use novacom to push files to the device. I have not done so, but it should work similar to ADB push/pull for android.


----------



## william (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank R-D.

Can you help me ?
I don't know how to use novacom.

Can you show it for me ?


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

william said:


> Thank R-D.
> 
> Can you help me ?
> I don't know how to use novacom.
> ...


Download this and use the send file option in the tools menu. http://forums.precentral.net/canuck-coding/274461-webos-quick-install-v4-3-1-a.html

But you need the directory for the media partition. i think its /media/ but idk.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

ironman said:


> Download this and use the send file option in the tools menu. http://forums.precentral.net/canuck-coding/274461-webos-quick-install-v4-3-1-a.html
> 
> But you need the directory for the media partition. i think its /media/ but idk.


He doesn't have webOS on the device, so no partitions, etc, and no USB mode to connect and transfer files. Will quick install work in that situation?


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/How_To_Recover

...


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Redflea said:


> He doesn't have webOS on the device, so no partitions, etc, and no USB mode to connect and transfer files. Will quick install work in that situation?


If he has the USB symbol, he does have some partitions. That's Bootie. It lives in one of the partitions, so he at least has that.


----------



## dlupien (Oct 29, 2011)

I had a similar incident happen to me. I had an SoD and that resulted in my touchpad having an infinite boot on both android and webos. nothing worked. uninstalling or installing cm7. fixing permissions etc. Webos doctor failed time and time again. Only thing I could boot into was Webos Recovery and utilize novacom. Now the TP is completly non responsive probably due to the fact the battery died and Im stuck too. I was hoping to see if someone had a way of forcing via novacom a reformat of the TP so webos would be able to be reinstalled or at the very least at least force moboot and android on to it and just forget webos.


----------



## dlupien (Oct 29, 2011)

Any progress william??


----------



## william (Nov 6, 2011)

No, i cannot copy file to my Hp ToucpPad.

I cannot install Android..


----------



## wish4g (Nov 11, 2011)

I have tried installing alpha 1, alpha 2 atleasta 100 times, not booting up further the initial cm7 screen even with the latest moboot version for 4g which is what i have, need some help instaling,Please .Thanks


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

wish4g said:


> I have tried installing alpha 1, alpha 2 atleasta 100 times, not booting up further the initial cm7 screen even with the latest moboot version for 4g which is what i have, need some help instaling,Please .Thanks


Is this a fresh install, first time?

You could put the CM7 zip on your TP again and reinstall it from ClockworkMod Recovery.


----------

